
I would appreciate it if you take a look to my ios mobile game - aryaapps
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1436205855?ls=1&mt=8
======
aryaapps
I want to increase the number of my new ios game's downloads,but I have a very
limited advertising budget. I would appreciate it if you download it.It is
free to download. The style of the game is similar to the <Rise Up> game.

